# 20week loss... Devasted..



## Sj bornAsleep

Hey im new to this.. Hoping to get some comfort. Although it has.been 3 months.... It seems to be getting harder to cope. It was my first. I had only starting telling.people then he was taking away from me. I have no answers and I have to wait until august to be seen by doctors for.results. :-( I am ttc. My pms symptons since the loss are more like preg symptoms and i keep.getting my hopes up.My.heart and my arms feel so.empty..Just broken about it. I.also have Pcos. My waters just broke. It was cruel. 30 hours of induced labour ill never forget. Any words grately appreciatted xxxxxx much love <3


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so very sorry, SJ. I'm also sorry you have to wait until August to have any answers. I lost my little boy to incompetent cervix, it allowed my amniotic sac to bulge out and ultimately break. :nope: Wishing you so much peace and healing as you try again. :hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

:kiss: thank you  so how are you feeling... how long is it since and how did they find it was I.C .. At least you will know for again.. When you get passed the 12 week mark. You think you just that bit safer... Some hugs for you  xxxxx


----------



## nicksi27

Im so sorry for your loss its truely heartbreaking and theres no pain like it. i also lost my little boy in february at 20 weeks. I lost him due to different circumstances to you (the placenta started to dysfunction). It does get easier as time goes on but the empty feeling is always there. I am also TTC because i just need to be a mum. Lifes so cruel, one day everything is fine and you are happily expecting your little one, the next day its all over :(

Good luck - sending you lots of hugs. x


----------



## Mosnippy

I just wanted to say i am so sorry for your loss. :( I do not know why any woman would be put through something like that. It has to be the hardest thing. But i do believe everything happens for a reason however hard and upsetting it is.
YOu little one is an angel now and always be with you.
so sorry for your loss hope it gets easier for you xxx


----------



## littleANDlost

:( :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Would just to say thank you ladies. It is very tough. I am.new to this and i.am.so.glad i decided to.join. I see other women now with their bumps who had the same neonatal appointments as me and i work with some of them.also. its hard to.see them.progress and soon to be on maternity leave soon. I really really want to be a mother too. I am 22 I knpw some might say im young but after what happened i would give everything i had to have a sucessful pregnancy. My monthly (PMS princess mental symdrome i like 
to call it haha) is due tomorrow and iv had sore boobs heart burn faitigue for the last few days just like before i foun out i was preggers. But since the loss I jave these every month an just get.my.hopes up. :-( But please keep me updated im.here to listen anytime.. sending love to you <3 <3 <3 Xxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...it breaks my heart to see another person have to find their way here...but it's an amazing support system that will really be there for you, if you need it.

I lost twins at 23 weeks on the 21st June last year. It took me a long time to begin to deal with this...I know the empty feeling so well, and the overwhelming urge to be pregnant again. They were my first babies too, my arms ached to hold them. I found a lot of comfort in continuing to talk about them, plan memorials and keep them in my life. If that makes anyone uncomfortable then I don't care, anyone who doesnt understand doesnt deserve to be in my life. If you want to talk about your baby and tell us about him / her we are always here to listen.

I waited 8 weeks to see my consultant to get some answers and it was torture...I can't believe they are making you wait for so long can they not give you some information now?

It's coming up for a year for me now and I can't stop thinking about them. I think of them every day but a lot more so at the moment. I was lucky to get my bfp just short of 4 months after losing them, and am due to give birth again very soon. There is hope. A new pregnancy, or just giving it some time does help with the rawness of the grief...you will never forget your baby, but you will smile again, I promise. It comes a teeny little bit at a time.

I have everything crossed that you will be able to get a BFP very soon and if you ever want to talk, feel free to PM me xx


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

Wow in a few hours i feel stronger knowing im not tje only one who.feels like this.. I would love to take you up.on the offer of a PM .. But im so new i dont know how. But of you could pm me that woyld be great. PS if you think.my typing is poor its.because im on my phone an my thumbs are to big for the wee touch screen....

Sending love <3 Xxxx


----------



## littleANDlost

I'm sorry my reply before was so short, I'm have a bad day myself today and couldn't find it in me to write the words i wanted, i wanted to tell you it will get easy to live with the pain but it does stay with you. It's been nearly 3 years since i gave birth early at 22 weeks and i still get bad days. My arms still feel empty some days as there will always be a place in them for my first daughter. 

Our babies will always be with us and thats so hard for some people to understand but there arw sadly many mums here who are in or have been in the same boat as you. Your not alone in how you feel, the pain, anger,hate and numbness is all understood here :hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Sj bornAsleep said:


> Wow in a few hours i feel stronger knowing im not tje only one who.feels like this.. I would love to take you up.on the offer of a PM .. But im so new i dont know how. But of you could pm me that woyld be great. PS if you think.my typing is poor its.because im on my phone an my thumbs are to big for the wee touch screen....
> 
> Sending love <3 Xxxx

I'm glad seeing these messages have given you some strength :hugs:

I've sent you a message, hope you get it ok.

to message someone, click on their username that's in bold (over on the left if you are on the desktop site, or at the top of the message on mobile)
and then you get an option to send a private message.:hugs:

xx


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

littleANDlost said:


> I'm sorry my reply before was so short, I'm have a bad day myself today and couldn't find it in me to write the words i wanted, i wanted to tell you it will get easy to live with the pain but it does stay with you. It's been nearly 3 years since i gave birth early at 22 weeks and i still get bad days. My arms still feel empty some days as there will always be a place in them for my first daughter.
> 
> Our babies will always be with us and thats so hard for some people to understand but there arw sadly many mums here who are in or have been in the same boat as you. Your not alone in how you feel, the pain, anger,hate and numbness is all understood here :hugs:

Please dont apologise. I understand.. When the words and there an you just cant s to put them together. I know how that feels.  hope ur good xxx


----------



## Pinkorblue11

Sj bornAsleep said:


> :kiss: thank you  so how are you feeling... how long is it since and how did they find it was I.C .. At least you will know for again.. When you get passed the 12 week mark. You think you just that bit safer... Some hugs for you  xxxxx

:hugs: It's been almost 2 months and I've had issues with my cervix before, but my care providers went with a wait and watch approach. I was in the process of finding a new care provider since the new doctor wouldn't listen to me. It was too late though.. :( Once I lost him, they confirmed it was IC. I'm ttc again too. Lots of :dust: to both of us! :flower:


----------



## IndieGirl

I'm sorry for your loss :-( My water leaked slowly over a few days then I lost my baby due to infection of the amniotic sac. It's only been a week since I lost her. I understand how you feel and I hope you feel better soon. =/ *hugs*


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

U poor thing.. Only a week ago.. Ur lucky to have got a reason... Im sorry for your loss pet xxxx


----------

